
Show HN: RockingPage.com – Find the best trending websites - itrinity
https://rockingpage.com/
======
severine
Very nice, it would be great if you added more filtering options (for example,
I'd like to exclude anything with 'coin'), and generate RSS feeds with those
filters.

Great job, now I'll go back into the rabbit hole you've created!

~~~
itrinity
Thank you very much for your feedback. I am really glad you like our new tool
:)

------
supreme_sublime
When I see things like this, I always wonder how the data is acquired. I have
had many ideas in the past that I couldn't really go through with as they were
data-bound. I am sure it would be preferred to be kept relatively under-wraps,
but I'm still curious.

If anyone has any conjecture, or if itrinity would be willing to explain a
bit, it would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
kinduff
The author wrote in a comment below:

> the ranks are based on Alexa rank and FB shares

This make sense but only for websites that are actually shared in social media
(assuming you also pull Facebook, Twitter, VK, etc).

For other websites with high traffic but with less shares, this does not work
(adult websites, tools, etc).

~~~
xandersvk
Hello, one of the developers here. What you said is not quite accurate, as our
ranking algorithm will still rate websites with high popularity/traffic (Alexa
Rank) even with no facebook shares / referring domains or any other metrics.
They will not reach such high positions, but they will be ranked.

~~~
kinduff
Makes sense. Following this thread, what do you think would be a good ranking
strategy besides Alexa rank and social shares?

~~~
xandersvk
Definitely backlinks, number of referring IPs/domains is very big indicator of
website Authority.

Besides that, UX factors like bounce rate, session duration, etc. are very
good indicators as well.

------
thisisit
4 out 5 results are about cryptocurrency markets. So, it will be interesting
see how was this actually built.

~~~
itrinity
It seems that crypto is a really hot thing these days :) Actually, the ranks
are based on Alexa rank and FB shares, so it should correlate with the real
usage of these websites.

~~~
cgb223
Seriously

Its a little disconcerting just how many Crypto related posts have shown up on
Hacker News lately, with the strong comments that come with it

Maybe its a good thing, who knows

------
maros
Looks good! I will play a bit more with it to provide more feedback

~~~
itrinity
Thank you!

------
massabs
It would be nice to be able to sort be alexa or fb.

~~~
itrinity
Good point. We will consider it.

------
gustavson131
nice piece! I've already subscribed for a weekly newsletter!

~~~
itrinity
Thanks!

